# Zeigt her eure Herbst-Bilder aus der KBU-Region



## Marc B (15. Oktober 2010)

In Anlehnung an den "Zeigt her eure Siebengebirgs-Bilder" fände ich es klasse, wenn ihr in diesem Thread eure Herbst-Bilder reinstellt. Schließlich gilt diese bunte Jahreszeit für nicht wenige Biker als schönste Zeit im Jahr.

Ich mache mal den Anfang mit einem Bild aus dem schönen Kottenforst:





Nadann: Her mit den Herbst-Pics


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dede21 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ahrtal


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2010)

Hm, ob ich es im Herbst nochmal ins Ahrtal schaffe - wäre echt genial.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, ob ich es im Herbst nochmal ins Ahrtal schaffe - wäre echt genial.



is ja nich so weit von bonn 

hier mal zwei von letzter Woche im Nationalpark:


----------



## DrFuManchu (16. Oktober 2010)

Windeck letztes WE


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die Herbststimmung kommt gut rüber auf den Bildern


----------



## Marc B (17. Oktober 2010)

Noch ist das Blätterdach im KoFo erstaunlich grün


----------



## Feuerbart (23. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein Bild aus dem Ennert. Geknippst am Mittwoch, zwischen den Regengüßen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Oktober 2010)

*Biken auf Laub .... *









*und unter Laub  ...*


----------



## Feuerbart (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Andreas-MT,

Wo ist denn das mit dem "Unter dem Laub"????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwo in der Heide. Ein verzweigtes Schützengrabennetz. Leider kann ich Dir aus orientierungstechnischen Gründen nicht sagen, wo wir da unterwegs waren. Es war sowiso purer Zufall, dass wir darüber gestolpert sind.


----------



## Feuerbart (25. Oktober 2010)

Heide ist doch schonmal ein Anfang zur suche! Danke.


----------



## hummock (25. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Es war sowiso purer Zufall, dass wir darüber gestolpert sind.



Da könnt Ihr ja froh sein das Ihr noch darüber gestolpert seid und 
nicht hinein


----------



## Montana (25. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Irgendwo in der Heide. Ein verzweigtes Schützengrabennetz. Leider kann ich Dir aus orientierungstechnischen Gründen nicht sagen, wo wir da unterwegs waren. Es war sowiso purer Zufall, dass wir darüber gestolpert sind.



Ich glaube, dass wir uns am Sonntag kurz gesehen haben, sozusagen aus den _Augenwinkeln._ Schade, ich hätte euch gerne gegrüßt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Oktober 2010)

Aach das kann sein Guido. Zur Mittagszeit sahen wir 5 Radler vorbei ziehen. Schade, auf das Schwätzchen hätten wir uns gern eingelassen. Na, vielleicht demnächst dann mal.


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/770429
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/770430
> *und unter Laub  ...*


 

Ist Ines da runter "gedropt"? 

Schöne Bilder  (auch alle anderen bisher hier gezeigten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (26. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Aach das kann sein Guido. Zur Mittagszeit sahen wir 5 Radler vorbei ziehen. Schade, auf das Schwätzchen hätten wir uns gern eingelassen. Na, vielleicht demnächst dann mal.



Ja, Andreas, das waren wir.  siehe hier

Ihr wart dann die auf dem Aussichtspunkt am "_Pfützentrai_l". 
Ich _cruiste_ etwas hinterher  und hatte daher leider keine Zeit  Aber beim nächsten Mal.

Das Loch ist übrigens nicht von uns. 

P.S. Klasse Bilder, übrigens


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hier von mir auch noch was aus der Wahnerheide.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Oktober 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ist Ines da runter "gedropt"?
> 
> Schöne Bilder  (auch alle anderen bisher hier gezeigten)



Klar! Hat sie ganz easy gemacht mit einem Flat to Backflip to Tailwip-X-up to Toboggan-Look-Down to Busdriver-No-Feet! ... Montanas Sohn möge diese Kombo bitte niemals mit dem BMX ausprobieren 

Ich glaube Deine Gleisbilder sind eher im Köfo entstanden, oder? Da habe ich auch schon geknipst 

@ Guido: Ja richtig. Ich erinnere mich an die unbehelmte blonde Dame welche vorraus fuhr. Na vielleicht pasts ja dann ein anderes mal


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Klar! Hat sie ganz easy gemacht mit einem Flat to Backflip to Tailwip-X-up to Toboggan-Look-Down to Busdriver-No-Feet! ...


Mensch was so ein Liteville alles aus Dir gemacht hat. Mir wird schon beim lesen ganz schwindelig 



> Ich glaube Deine Gleisbilder sind eher im Köfo entstanden, oder? Da habe ich auch schon geknipst


Ne ne, eindeutig noch Wahnerheide. Dies ist der Bereich des alten belgischen Militär Verlade Bahnhofs.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Oktober 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mensch was so ein Liteville alles aus Dir gemacht hat. Mir wird schon beim lesen ganz schwindelig


Nein nein, Du weißt ja, - nur Touren  Das da oben überlasse ich der Generation nach uns, mit geeigneter Wendigkeit und Risikobereitschaft.




sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne ne, eindeutig noch Wahnerheide. Dies ist der Bereich des alten belgischen Militär Verlade Bahnhofs.


Ah ok, dachte das gehört schon zum Köfo.


----------



## Montana (27. Oktober 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ah ok, dachte das gehört schon zum Köfo.



Nö ... der Sibby hat schon recht, das ganze Gebiet vor der A3 zählt noch zur Wahner Heide, also auch die Gegend um die Becken und den Vorladebahnhof. Der Königsforst beginnt erst dahinter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2010)

Net quatschen, Bilder her !
Ode wie de jewöhnlische Eefele Jung sät: Net schwaade, lade !


----------



## sibby08 (28. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Net quatschen, Bilder her !
> Ode wie de jewöhnlische Eefele Jung sät: Net schwaade, lade !


 
Nur zu, Hubert! In der Eifel gibt es jetzt mit Sicherheit unmengen an schönen Motiven.


----------



## Montana (28. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Net quatschen, Bilder her !
> Ode wie de jewöhnlische Eefele Jung sät: Net schwaade, lade !



Gut gut  Na dann diese Beiden 









*Fotos by Pepin*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Net quatschen, Bilder her !
> Ode wie de jewöhnlische Eefele Jung sät: Net schwaade, lade !



Stimmt Udo, da lassen wir uns mal überraschen was Hubi so zu bieten hat 

Also wenn es nicht immer alles was mit Radeln zu tun haben sollte, dann ...

Noch ein paar Beispiele für schöne Herbsttage. Zumindest sind alle Bilder auf Touren entstanden.

Wahnerheide




Oberhalb Weingartsgasse
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/772527



WBTSperre wärend Fahrtechniktour mit Familie P. '2008 




Rheinufer vor Südbrücke Beuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Oktober 2010)

Da würd ich am liebsten mit nem fetten Laubbläser durch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da würd ich am liebsten mit nem fetten Laubbläser durch!



Aber erst noch warten bis die die noch aufm Baum sind auch noch abgefallen sidn 



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zu, Hubert! In der Eifel gibt es jetzt mit Sicherheit unmengen an schönen Motiven.



Auf jeden Fall ! Mann muss nur ne Kamera einpacken


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann werde ich auch mal was aus der flachen,herbstlichen Ville reinsetzen 

Ein wenig verwackelt


----------



## Marc B (30. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Bilder 

Ich will auch in die Ville  Jetzt wird es richtig herbstlich, gut, dass das Wetter noch recht stabil ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Oktober 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> In der Eifel gibt es jetzt mit Sicherheit unmengen an schönen Motiven.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Oktober 2010)

Alles schöne Bilder aus der Eifel!

Trotz des dunklen Tages haben wir gestern auch noch ein Bild gemacht. 

Entlang 1000 Jahre alter Mauern. 




Achja, *Halloween* stimmen wir auch gleich noch mit ein.


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Oktober 2010)

Achja, *Halloween* stimmen wir auch gleich noch mit ein. 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## othom (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr dann mal fort 
Blick vom Venusberg aufs 7GB




Melbtal




der weg zum Melbtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. Oktober 2010)

Von Freesoul:



Freesoul schrieb:


> Bergisches Land vor 20 Minuten.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2010)

ah. danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2010)




----------



## Marc B (1. November 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Ich fahr dann mal fort
> Blick vom Venusberg aufs 7GB
> (...)



Heh, da fahre ich auch öfters lang


----------



## supasini (1. November 2010)

Blick vom Billiger Wald auf Euskirchen, im Hintergrund die Ville. (heute nachmittag)


----------



## andy-klein (1. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Blick vom Billiger Wald auf Euskirchen, im Hintergrund die Ville.





Hier was von meiner heutigen Tour von Brück auf den Lüderich (und zurück)




















Und von meinem morgendlichen Arbeitsweg am letzten Dienstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Blick vom Billiger Wald auf Euskirchen, im Hintergrund die Ville. (heute nachmittag)



Gefällt mir sehr gut, Martin. 
Vor Allem die extreme Tiefe des Bildes ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2010)

Heute Nachmittag im Wiedtal, bei Sonne satt und kurze-Hose-Temperaturen...


----------



## PoliceCar (1. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Blick vom Billiger Wald auf Euskirchen, im Hintergrund die Ville. (heute nachmittag)



Hmm, dazu fällt mir spontan das hier ein:






Wer weiß was es ist ... ?


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2010)

Frage an die Sinis: War aus dem Nebel irgendwas rausgekommen? Laute, Viechzeug? Haben das gleiche Phänomen durchquert und nach Webcamrecherche den Rursee anvisiert - heute SONNE! Eindruck vom alten 10er-Weg an der Uferkante - ist leider'n Bike dazwischengehuscht Sonnigen Gruss, der Pete


----------



## ZwiebelII (2. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Gut gut  Na dann diese Beiden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf man fragen wo genau sich dieses Terrain befindet??


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo genau sich dieses Terrain befindet??



Dem Sand und dem landenden Flieger nach dürfte es Wahner Heide sein


----------



## Montana (2. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dem Sand und dem landenden Flieger nach dürfte es Wahner Heide sein



Stimmt ganz genau ... doch durch den Sand fahren nur wenige ... genau gesagt: Es kann nur *Einen* geben. Ich kann die Wahner Heide Touren mit *Pepin* jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen. Es ergibt sich gerade für die Debütanten ein völlig neues MTB - Fahrgefühl. 
Da braucht es auch keine Höhenmeter 

Zu den Bildern: Die sind vom 24.10. Das war irgendwie noch kein richtiger Herbst.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. November 2010)

Nach 2 "Wochenends Alpencrossen" hier mal ein Hauch von italienischem Herbst in Mailand ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. November 2010)

Das sieht janach verregneten Alpencrossen aus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. November 2010)

Ja schon, aber wir saßen trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwiebelII (3. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Stimmt ganz genau ... doch durch den Sand fahren nur wenige ... genau gesagt: Es kann nur *Einen* geben. Ich kann die Wahner Heide Touren mit *Pepin* jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen. Es ergibt sich gerade für die *Debütanten* *ein völlig neues MTB - Fahrgefühl*.
> Da braucht es auch keine Höhenmeter




Den Debütanten ignorier ich mal ganz geflissentlich...

Der Untergrund reizt mich gaaanz besonders da ich da nich mim MTB sondern mit nem waschechten *SSP-CROSSER* langrappeln würde

wer kennt sich denn da aus und würde sich gerne mal als Guide für ein paar verrücke 28 zöller hergeben (GPS- Track wäre auch schon dienlich)


----------



## redrace (3. November 2010)

Gestern in der Ville!


----------



## Montana (3. November 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Den Debütanten ignorier ich mal ganz geflissentlich...
> 
> Der Untergrund reizt mich gaaanz besonders da ich da nich mim MTB sondern mit nem waschechten *SSP-CROSSER* langrappeln würde
> 
> wer kennt sich denn da aus und würde sich gerne mal als Guide für ein paar verrücke 28 zöller hergeben (GPS- Track wäre auch schon dienlich)



Sorry, Debütant war ja nur allgemein genannt  GPS tracks habe ich 'ne Menge aber richtig Spaß macht es nur in Gesellschaft. 

Der ultimative _Master of Wahner Heide_ ist Pepin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. November 2010)

Heute bei den 7 Zw(B)ergen ein Fitzelchen Sonne erwischt


----------



## Dede21 (3. November 2010)

dein Bike sieht echt super aus , schöner Aufbau


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. November 2010)

Vielen Dank, ich würd' sagen, ein Glückstreffer


----------



## Gnikder (3. November 2010)

Zwei geschützte Gesellen im Melbtal Waren auch im WP an Allerheiligen unterwegs!


----------



## Enrgy (3. November 2010)

Feuersalamander hatte ich eben auch 2 Stück auf 10m Weg um die Seng . Gut, daß die Lampe so hell war, wären sonst kaum aufgefallen...


----------



## Levelboss (3. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. November 2010)

Unser IBC Video aus dem Herbst:


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2010)

Ein klassisches Herbstbild, stellvertretend für die letzten Tage....oder sind es schon Wochen:


----------



## AnjaR (13. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein klassisches Herbstbild, stellvertretend für die letzten Tage....oder sind es schon Wochen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Handlampe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein klassisches Herbstbild, stellvertretend für die letzten Tage....oder sind es schon Wochen:
> ...


----------



## Giom (14. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein klassisches Herbstbild, stellvertretend für die letzten Tage....oder sind es schon Wochen:



das bild ist klasse, aber wenn du das im nächsten kalendar auf dem november tust, dann freut man sich wenn man die Oktoberseite wegdreht


----------



## PoliceCar (14. November 2010)

Giom schrieb:


> das bild ist klasse, aber wenn du das im nächsten kalendar auf dem november tust, dann freut man sich wenn man die Oktoberseite wegdreht



... immerhin tragen die Herren kurze Hose ... ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (14. November 2010)

Irgendeiner sollte den DAUs  sagen, dass man beim zitieren den Bilderlink auch löschen kann.


----------



## Giom (14. November 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Irgendeiner sollte den DAUs  sagen, dass man beim zitieren den Bilderlink auch löschen kann.



gern geschehen


----------



## sibby08 (18. Juni 2012)

Den Fred mal wieder rausgekramt.

Heute auf dem Rodderberg: Der unbekannte Biker


----------

